# "Can't launch the default email client"  When Attempting to Send Email from LR 5.3



## Roger3006 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

The message above is what I get when I try to send an email from LR 5.3 via Microsoft Outlook 2010.  This has been going on for about a year.  It started in Lightroon 4.X.  Adobe has been no help in solving the problem.

My OS is Windows 7.  It was working.  It may have developed this problem when I replace the 64 bit version of Outlook with the 32 bit version of Outlook.

I very much appreciate any and all input.

Yall have a great day,

Roger


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Roger, so how exactly did you 'replace the 64 bit version of Outlook with the 32 bit version of Outlook'?


----------



## Roger3006 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello Victoria, It has been over a year ago so I cannot remember exactly the steps I took.  I believe I uninstalled the 64 bit version and installed the 32 bit version.  I actually removed the entire 64 bit version of Microsoft Office, not just Outlook.  Then installed the 32 bit version from a download on the Microsoft Website.

Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 25, 2014)

A long shot, but you could try setting the OS default mail client https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10CRD06GxMw


----------



## Roger3006 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you Victoria.  I already tried that with no success.  Adobe support is also no help.  I very much appreciate you spending time to help me solve my problem.  

Roger


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd wonder about checking registry entries, but I have to hand over to one of our Windows guys at this point, because I've been away from Windows too long now.


----------



## Roger3006 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think that is where the problem might me; however, that is over my head.  I shutter to think what would happen if I started monkeying around there.

Thank you again for all your help.

Roger


----------



## Roger3006 (Mar 30, 2014)

Something else I discovered.  If I try to email an Acrobat file nothing happens.  I do not get an error message but email does not open.

RG


----------



## davidedric (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Roger,

I don't think this will help, but...

I got the same error message after migrating to a new Windows 7 64 bit machine.    Not from Lightroom (I don't email from there) but from other programs.   I was using Windows Live Mail (didn't know you can run Outlook under Win 7!) and though the email was working quite happily it was NOT set as the default client.    In my case setting (or re-setting?) the default email client did resolve it.   I've just checked in Lightroom and it does work there too, though I get a rather strange dialogue box that is quite unlike the usual new mail window with attachment that I get from other apps.    I also have a vague memory of the Acrobat problem, too, but it was several months ago.   Is it worth trying one more time?   Maybe re-setting the default client to something else entirely, and then back to Outlook?

Dave


----------



## Roger3006 (Mar 30, 2014)

Good idea Dave and than you.  The version of Outlook I a using is 2010.  My contact manager, Sage Act, would not interface with the 64 bit version.  I downloaded the 32 bit version from Microsoft and installed it.  I should have mentioned this but I was able to attach open PDF files to an email and send them after the problem started with LR.  I will install Thunderbird, switch the email client, make the change and see if that helps.  I very much appreciate your input.  Have  a great day,  Roger.


----------



## David1000 (Jul 24, 2014)

I have the same issue with LR 5.5 telling me it can't load the default email client, and it doesn't seem to me that this query has been answered in this thread.  Anyone got a fix for this?  I'm Lightroom 5.5, W7 64 and Office 2010 64.


----------

